# Unable to build squid 3.1.19

## elmar283

I'm unable to install squid 3.1.19. I have squid installed right now. I'm going to install squid with:

```

="epoll ipv6 kerberos* ldap* mysql pam sasl sqlite ssl -caps -ecap -icap-client (-ipf-transparent) (-kqueue) -logrotate -nis (-pf-transparent) -postgres -radius -samba (-selinux) -snmp -test -tproxy -zero-penalty-hit" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.31

```

Kororos and ldap are new use flags, so this could be it.

This is the error message:

```
* Running libtoolize --install --copy --force --automake ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

egrep: configure.??: Bestand of map bestaat niet

egrep: configure.??: Bestand of map bestaat niet

egrep: configure.??: Bestand of map bestaat niet

egrep: configure.??: Bestand of map bestaat niet

egrep: configure.??: Bestand of map bestaat niet

 * No configure.{ac,in} present in '/var/tmp/portage/net-proxy/squid-3.1.19/work/squid-3.1.19/libltdl'!

 * ERROR: net-proxy/squid-3.1.19 failed (prepare phase):

 *   No configure.{ac,in} present!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 4054:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1158:  Called multijob_child_init 'eautoreconf'

 *   environment, line 3323:  Called eautoreconf

 * Running autoconf ...

 *   environment, line 1184:  Called eautoconf

 *   environment, line 1105:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "No configure.{ac,in} present!";

```

Some outputs:

```

elmarotter@masterserver ~ $ sudo emerge --info '=net-proxy/squid-3.1.19'

Wachtwoord: 

Portage 2.1.11.9 (hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.5.4-hardened-r1 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.4-hardened-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 02 Nov 2012 05:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo sunrise

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo"

LANG="nl_NL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="nl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.nl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X X11 acl acpi alsa apache2 apm autoip avahi berkdb bonjour bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dri dvd exif expat fuse gd gdbm gdu geoip gif gnome gpm gs gtk gtk3 gvfs hardened hfs howl-compat iconv imagemagick imap ipv6 java jit jpeg jpeg2k kdrive kerberos ldap libwww lm_sensors mad maildir md5sum mdnsresponder-compat mmx modules mp3 mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl ntp opengl openldap openmp openssl pam pax_kernel pcre pear perl php pic pliciykit pmu png pppd python readline samba sasl sdl session slang spamassassin sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode urandom webkit x264 x86 xml xorg zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="AC97" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_default authn_file authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock rewrite authz_host dir mime unique_id" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="apache cpu curl disk dns filecount fscache logfile mysql network processes uptime users swap syslog load csv conntrack interface memory netlink rrdtool rrdcached table tcpconns unixsock vmem df protocols" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="nl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-proxy/squid-3.1.19 was built with the following:

USE="epoll ipv6 mysql pam sasl sqlite ssl -caps -ecap -icap-client (-ipf-transparent) -kerberos (-kqueue) -ldap -logrotate -nis (-pf-transparent) -postgres -radius -samba (-selinux) -snmp -test -tproxy -zero-penalty-hit"

```

The build log:

http://eotter1979.xs4all.nl/bestanden/squid-3.1.19-build.log

----------

## kpts44

You probably already solved your problem, but in case anyone else has this bug (like I just did), it can be solved by re-emerging libtool.

----------

## direwolf

Thanks for the follow-up, kpts44.

Didn't work for me, though.  What did work was simply refreshing my shell environment.  Must have been a profile change by some previous package during the revdep-rebuild I was running.

----------

## masc

None of the solutions worked for me.

I updated to (unstable) 3.2.5 now, which compiled flawlessly.

----------

## direwolf

The error is back in squid 3.1.22 (the latest stable version).

```
 * Running autoconf ...

egrep: configure.??: No such file or directory

egrep: configure.??: No such file or directory

egrep: configure.??: No such file or directory

egrep: configure.??: No such file or directory

egrep: configure.??: No such file or directory

 * No configure.{ac,in} present in '/var/tmp/portage/net-proxy/squid-3.1.22/work/squid-3.1.22/libltdl'!

 * ERROR: net-proxy/squid-3.1.22 failed (prepare phase):

 *   No configure.{ac,in} present!

 *

 * Call stack:                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_prepare

 * Running autoheader ...

 *   environment, line 4089:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1186:  Called multijob_child_init 'eautoreconf'

 *   environment, line 3351:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1212:  Called eautoconf

 *   environment, line 1133:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "No configure.{ac,in} present!";

 *

```

----------

## solamour

At least for me, "emerge -v libtool" seems to do the trick for squid 3.1.22 with "egrep: configure.??: No such file or directory" error message.

__

sol

----------

## solamour

I found something odd. Rebuilding libtool did solve the problem in one machine, but not in another machine with practically the same configuration. And anything older than net-proxy/squid-3.1.22 seems to be cut off from Portage. Please share your experience if you are able to build squid.

[Additional Info] I'm able to build squid-3.2.x without a problem as long as I unmask them; both 3.2.5 and 3.2.6 are masked for ~amd64 and ~x86. I'm in no hurry, so I'm going to wait for them to be stable.

__

sol

----------

## Denver1980

I have also problemes emerging squid 3.1.22 on my home server.

I have tried with a bran new install on a spare machine.

Nothing on it but the basic.

The first squid that sucessfully emerged is 3.2.5

```
triweb ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

=net-proxy/squid-3.2.5 ~x86

triweb ~ # eix net-proxy/squid

[I] net-proxy/squid

     Available versions:  3.1.22 ~3.1.23 (~)3.2.5 ~3.2.6 ~3.2.7 {{caps ecap elibc_uclibc +epoll icap-client ipf-transparent ipv6 kerberos kernel_linux kqueue ldap logrotate mysql nis pam pf-transparent postgres qos radius samba sasl selinux snmp sqlite ssl ssl-crtd test tproxy zero-penalty-hit}}

     Installed versions:  3.2.5(11:05:04 2013-02-11)(ipv6 kernel_linux logrotate mysql pam ssl -caps -ecap -elibc_uclibc -icap-client -ipf-transparent -kerberos -kqueue -ldap -nis -pf-transparent -postgres -qos -radius -samba -sasl -selinux -snmp -sqlite -ssl-crtd -test -tproxy)

     Homepage:            http://www.squid-cache.org/

     Description:         A full-featured web proxy cache
```

The only place I have managed to emerge squid 3.1.22 was a machine with udev-171 (didn't emerge world before emerging squid)

----------

## solamour

Looks like squid-3.2.6 became stable for x86 and amd64. Build is not a problem anymore.

__

sol

----------

